# synchro mac pour SAMSUNG F480 player



## misscarla (20 Septembre 2008)

bonjour à tous, 

je viens de faire l'acquisition du mobile SAMSUNG F480 player.

connaissez vous un moyen de le synchroniser sur macbook ?

merciiii


----------



## almyor (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Oui pour Léopard il y a un nouveau plug in pour ce téléphone :
 Samsung_Unified_iSync_Plugin.pkg
Faites une recherche soit sur macgé soit sur internet.


----------



## vaness'93 (22 Novembre 2008)

(réponse tardive !)
Au pire utilise le Bluetooth F480->MAC... Dans mon cas ça marche surper !


----------



## Bakouninem (21 Janvier 2009)

almyor a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Oui pour Léopard il y a un nouveau plug in pour ce téléphone :
> Samsung_Unified_iSync_Plugin.pkg
> Faites une recherche soit sur macgé soit sur internet.



Bonjour
je cherche ce plug-in, pour ma soeur, ou tout autre méthode pour synchroniser sur Léopard, mais je trouve pas. Un petit coup de main, svp.
Philippe


----------



## EricKvD (25 Février 2009)

Hello.
Pour le plugin, cliques --> ICI <--


----------



## jln_ (11 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à synchroniser son F4840i sous Snow Leopard ? Je lis partout qu'il faut installer le plugin iSync mais, même après installation de ce dernier, le téléphone apparaît comme non pris en charge. Quelque chose m'échappe-t-il ?

Merci d'avance,
Julien


----------



## milotindle (25 Décembre 2009)

Pas mieux. J'ai également installé le plug-in ISync Samsung et le Player Style n'est pas reconnu :mouais:


----------



## houlala63 (5 Mai 2010)

Up!

Je viens de recevoir ce téléphone et malgré l'installation du plugin Isync 
Appareil non pris en charge ...


----------



## houlala63 (8 Mai 2010)

Bon, alors je me répond à moi -même.

Il y a en fait2 modèles de téléphones :
f480 et f480*I* 

Concernant le F480I,il n'est pas pris en charge par le plugin du f480 bien évidemment 
et il n'existe pas de plugin pour le supporter ...


----------

